# howdy from psu



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT. See you at fall break if not before.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Andrew. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

psudeerhunter said:


> Hey yall, my name is Andrew and i go to PSU, I'm from southeast PA. I'm a bow hunter and 3d shooter, this year I'm hoping to shoot with PSU archery club and learn to shoot Vegas. so that's all just wanted to introduce myself and hope to get some of yall better around the forum


howdy Andrew, and welcome. spent a lot of time around Penn State and that area of Pa, both my parents graduated from PSU.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome psu, They got a ton of my money too lol. Both kids went there. I lived in Hatboro for 21 years so we might have met somewhere along the road. Lots of good shooting in PA but the weathers much nicer in NC lol


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome Andrew
I work at PSU
Enjoy your time here and in Happy Valley


----------

